# Bundesnetzagentur sperrt weitere 66.000 Dialer



## technofreak (28 Februar 2006)

News vom 28. Februar 2006

*Bundesnetzagentur sperrt weitere 66.000 Dialer – Intexus kuendigt Rechtsmittel an*

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat einmal mehr zum großen Schlag gegen Dialer ausgeholt. Die Behörde ordnete die Abschaltung von insgesamt 47 09009-Nummern an und entzog den damit verbundenen Dialern die Registrierung. Damit erklärte sie auf einen Schlag rund 66.000 Dialer der Berliner Firma Intexus für illegal. Gleichzeitig verbot sie rückwirkend zum 15. August 2003 Inkasso und Abrechnung für Verbindungen über diese Einwahlprogramme. Verbraucher müssen die entstanden Kosten theoretisch also nicht bezahlen. Intexus-Chef Andreas Richter kündigte Rechtsmittel gegen die Entscheidung an.

Es war das vierte Mal in zweieinhalb Jahren, dass die Bundesnetzagentur eine Massensperrung von Dialern vornahm. Und nicht zum ersten Mal war davon die Berliner Firma Intexus betroffen, der Marktführer für 0900-Dialer in Deutschland. Pikant dabei: Unter den Dialern, die von der Bundesnetzagentur für illegal erklärt wurden, war auch einer, der in einer Werbekampagne des Berliner Unternehmens als Vorbild für rechtskonforme Einwählprogramme vorgestellt worden war. Unter der Domain www.rechtskonform.de hatten Rechtsanwälte anhand des Dialers mit der jetzt abgeschalteten Einwahlnummer 090090001243 erklärt, wie ein legales Einwählprogramm zu funktionieren habe.

Die Regulierungsbehörde erklärte nun genau das Gegenteil: "Die Rücknahme der Registrierung der Intexus-Dialer hatte als maßgeblichen Grund das Fehlen einer so genannten Wegsurfsperre", so Manfred Küster von der Behörde heute gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. "Dadurch werden die Verbindungen zur extratarifierten Mehrwertdienste-Nummer des Dialers weiter aufrechterhalten, selbst wenn anschließend kostenfreie oder niedriger bepreiste Internetseiten besucht werden." Dies sei, so Küster weiter, nach den von der Bundesnetzagentur festgelegten Mindestanforderungen für Dialer aus Verbraucherschutzgründen nicht erlaubt.

Intexus-Chef: "Sehr irritierend"

Intexus-Geschäftsführer Andreas Richter reagierte auf die Entscheidung der Regulierer verwundert – und „reichlich sauer“, wie er gegenüber Dialerschutz.de erklärte. „Sehr irritierend finde ich, dass einige der angesprochenen Dialer nie Einwahlen hatten und teilweise nie online waren. Wie dort "Verbraucherbeschwerden" oder "eigene Ermittlungen" stattgefunden haben sollen, ist mir nicht ganz klar.“ Es sei zwar normal, dass Juristen verschiedener Ansichten seien, so Richter weiter. Und das gelte auch für Dialer: „Unsere Juristen sind allerdings schon vor Gründung der Regulierungsbehörde auf dem Gebiet des Computerrechts tätig gewesen. Leider kann man Verwaltungsgerichten und auch den Juristen der BNA manche technische und vor allem neue Themen nicht verständlich vermitteln.“ Da fehle es offensichtlich, so Richter wörtlich, „am technischen Verständnis.“ Der Intexus-Chef kündigte an, Rechtsmittel gegen die Entscheidung der Netzagentur einzulegen, „zumal uns vor dem Verwaltungsakt keine Möglichkeit der Anhörung eingeräumt wurde.“

Die jetzt de-registrierten Dialer waren hauptsächlich bis Mitte vergangenen Jahres im Einsatz, damals aber fast überall, wo mit 09009-Einwahlen Geld gemacht werden konnte. Die betroffenen Nummern lauten 090090001241, 090090001243 durchgehend bis 090090001261, 090090001613 durchgehend bis 090090001629, 090090001631, 090090001679, 090090001713, 090090001715 durchgehend bis 090090001721, sowie die 090090001724.

Auch die Tarifspanne war dabei breit gefächert. Die Anbieter verlangten zwischen zwei Euro pro Minute und 30 Euro pro Einwahl – Geld, das die betroffenen Kunden zumindest theoretisch nicht zahlen mussten. Denn nach Lesart der Bundesnetzagentur besteht für nicht registrierte Dialer keine Zahlungspflicht. Außerdem wurden Rechnungslegung und Inkasso untersagt. Realistisch gesehen dürften diese Anordnungen freilich ins Leere gehen und nur denjenigen Betroffenen helfen, die bis heute die Zahlung verweigert haben. Die Erfahrungen der vergangenen Jahre zeigen, dass kaum ein Verbraucher nachträglich noch versucht, sein bereits bezahltes Geld zurückzufordern.

Intexus-Chef Andreas Richter tröstete sich ohnehin mit dem Blick in die Zukunft: „Zum Glück bleibt die Entwicklung nicht stehen und es gibt inzwischen diverse Zahlungsmittel, die dem Dialer bereits den Rang abgelaufen haben.“ 

Inkl. Update 22 Uhr: Stellungnahme der Bundesnetzagentur

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=335


----------



## sascha (4 März 2006)

*Dialer-Verbot fuehrt zu offenem Schlagabtausch*

*Dialer-Verbot führt zu offenem Schlagabtausch*

Die Entscheidung der Bundesnetzagentur, rund 66.000 Dialer der Berliner Intexus GmbH zu verbieten, hat zu einem offenen Schlagabtausch zwischen der Behörde und dem betroffenen Unternehmen geführt. Intexus-Chef Andreas Richter wirft den Regulierern „falsche Behauptungen“ vor. Die Behörde kontert: Ihre Entscheidung beruhe auf „letztinstanzlich geklärten“ Sachverhalten.

Wie Dialerschutz.de berichtete, hatte die Bundesnetzagentur vergangene Woche die Abschaltung von insgesamt 47 09009-Nummern angeordnet und den damit verbundenen rund 66.000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen. Gleichzeitig verbot sie rückwirkend zum 15. August 2003 Inkasso und Abrechnung für Verbindungen über diese Einwahlprogramme. Verbraucher müssen die entstanden Kosten also nicht bezahlen. Die Behörde begründete ihre Entscheidung unter anderem damit, dass die beanstandeten Einwählprogramme nicht über eine so genannte Wegsurfsperre verfügten. Eine solche Sperre soll verhindern, dass Nutzer weiter zu teuren Dialer-Gebühren surfen, obwohl sie den kostenpflichtigen Mitgliederbereich längst verlassen haben.

Es war das vierte Mal in knapp zweieinhalb Jahren, dass Intexus, der Platzhirsch im deutschen Dialer-Markt, von einer solchen Massensperrung betroffen war. Entsprechend empfindlich reagierte Firmenchef Andreas Richter auf die Entscheidung. „Es ist schlichtweg falsch, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur vor der Presse erklärt und den Entzug von tausenden Dialerregistrierungen damit begründet, den Dialern der intexus GmbH fehle die Wegsurfsperre“, sagte er als Reaktion auf die Aussagen der Regulierer gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. „Wir haben im Jahre 2003 eine Wegsurfsperre für unsere Dialer entwickelt, welche seit Anfang 2004 mit jedem Dialer eingesetzt wurde. Diese funktioniert mit 95-prozentiger Sicherheit und verhindert den versehentlichen Aufruf kostenfreier Websites.“ Eine konkrete Ausgestaltung der Wegsurfsperre sei von den Regulierern nie dargelegt worden. Auch deshalb habe man der Behörde extra gezeigt, dass eine Wegsurfsperre „technisch nicht mit hundertprozentiger Sicherheit realisierbar ist“. Richter wörtlich: „Wir haben in diversen Schreiben und persönlichen Gesprächen versucht der Bundesnetzagentur die technischen Probleme zu erläutern. Dieses Bemühen gipfelte schließlich in einem Gespräch mit der Bundesnetzangentur Ende 2005 darin, dass uns vom zuständigen technischen Sachverständigen erklärt wurde, wenn wir die Verfügung nicht so umsetzten, wie es die BNA für richtig halte dann müssten wir eben unser Geschäftsmodell wechseln.“ Dies komme, so der Intexus-Chef, „einem Berufsverbot gleich“. Zudem habe man sogar ein Gutachten eines vereidigten Sachverständigen anfertigen lassen, in dem die strittige Wegsurfsperre „unter Berücksichtigung der Marktgegebenheiten als angemessen eingestuft wird.“

Die Bundesnetzagentur mochte dies so nicht stehen lassen. „Wir haben vor Erlass der aktuellen Maßnahme ein ausführliches Anhörungsverfahren zu den verschiedenen festgestellten Rechtsverstößen durchgeführt“, entgegnete Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Dabei habe sich die Bundesnetzagentur mit den von der Intexus GmbH vorgebrachten Argumenten zur Frage der Wegsurfsperre auseinandergesetzt. Letztlich seien die Anforderungen an eine Wegsurfsperre im Sinne der von der Bundesnetzagentur aufgestellten Mindestvoraussetzungen bereits letztinstanzlich gerichtlich geklärt: „Das Oberverwaltungsgericht Münster hat betont, dass die Anforderungen an eine Wegsurfsperre eindeutig beschrieben sind und sich bereits aus dem Begriff "Sperre" ergeben.“ Unabhängig davon stehe es nach Ansicht des Verwaltungsgericht Köln „nicht im Belieben von Registrierverpflichteten ein Konzept zu wählen und sich dann darauf zu berufen, dass dieses etwa eine Wegsurfsperre nicht ermöglicht. Vielmehr dürfen Registrierverpflichtete nur solche Dialer anbieten, die den Mindestvoraussetzungen entsprechen.“

Auch in einem zweiten Punkt giftet die Intexus GmbH in Richtung der Regulierer. Die hatten nämlich bemängelt, dass auf den strittigen Dialern zwar wie vorgeschrieben die Versionsnummer angezeigt wurde, das Wort „Versionsnummer“ jedoch als „V.“ angekürzt wurde. „Eine Kommentierung dazu möchten wir uns ersparen“, so Firmenchef Richter in seiner Erklärung. Die Bundesnetzagentur freilich auch: „Weitere die Rücknahme erfordernde Rechtsverstöße sind in dem gegenüber der Intexus GmbH erlassenen Bescheid ausführlich dargelegt“, entgegnet Behördensprecher Boll trocken.

Der Schlagabtausch zeigt einmal mehr, wie blank in der Branche die Nerven liegen, seit die Bundesnetzagentur verstärkt gegen den Wildwuchs der 09009-Dialer vorgeht. Auch in diesem Fall dürfte das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen sein. Wie berichtet, will die Intexus GmbH juristisch gegen die Entscheidung der Regulierer vorgehen. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=336


----------

